# Ice Road Truckers: New season starts, 5-31-09



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New season is going to be starting on 05-31-09. Check your season passes.


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I almost missed it! I'm glad my DT picked it up as s suggestion so I could put back the Season Pass.

I caught up thanks to the repeats. _Craftsman Tools_ It's nice to see _Diehard Batteries_ Hugh and Alex back. It's really good to see that Alec _Craftsman Tools_ recovered well from his heart attack.

I haven't caught the third episode yet.



Spoiler



I'm sure hope that the hint that _Craftsman Tools_ Lisa winds up sprawled on the pavement is wrong. Per the usual here it will be.

It looks from the _Craftsman Tools_ show description that ol' Rascal Rick and Drew are joining, too.

That should be _Craftsman Tools_ good.


I'll guess I'll keep watching, although those _Craftsman Tools_ product placement are kinda non-subtle and annoying. Not as annoying as Thom Beers _Craftsman Tools_ s-l-o-w narration, though. He really tires to build suspense needlessly. And for those of us with TiVos, the recap after each _Craftsman Tools_ commercial break gets tiresome. We saw that seconds ago, Thom.

What d'ya think?

Thanks to 

_Craftsman Tools_
_Diehard Batteries_


----------



## bgc (Jan 13, 2008)

love the narrowly avoided head on collisions. i.e. 2 trucks passing normally on the road.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I watched #3.



Spoiler



No Rick or Drew other than in the credits.

And the think with Lisa down was a overhyped fraud.

Thom Beers is very manipulative as, I guess, is to be expected with reality shows. Too much of this and I'll drop the season pass.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

According the cast on the web site, there's no Drew or Rick Yemm this season. Why does the Tribune info on TiVo list them in the cast?

Being that they made Hugh and Alec jump through hoops and so far still have to have escorts I gotta believe the producers and the trucking company wanted no part of the comic relief truckers of previous seasons.

I've had enough of Thom Beers and "could go off the road like this animation" and "going north" "going south" that I may drop the SP. How did I get hooked into this reality TV carp anyway?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Funny that the Canad truckers were supposed to be the awesome stars of the show....

And Lisa is the best trucker up there....


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Not to be picky or anything, but now that they are driving on the Dalton Highway, is it still appropriate to call it "Ice Road Truckers?" Only a small portion at the very north end of the highway is actually over water, and not all of them have been driving that stretch.

Perhaps "*Icy* Road Truckers" is more appropriate, but then it doesn't make them any more special than any other trucker driving in the snowy parts of the country in winter.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Funny that the Canad truckers were supposed to be the awesome stars of the show....
> 
> And Lisa is the best trucker up there....


I loved it when Hugh, who for the first two seasons acted like his you-know-what doesn't stink, got knocked down a notch when his driving instructor took off the wheel and made him ride shotgun. He still acts as arrogantly as ever, but he needed that dose of humility.

Alex on the other hand I've always liked, and I'm glad to see him back behind the wheel after his illness last year caused him to end the season early.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

netringer said:


> Being that they made Hugh and Alec jump through hoops and so far still have to have escorts I gotta believe the producers and the trucking company wanted no part of the comic relief truckers of previous seasons.


I think the "jump through hoops" part may have had more to do with satisfying immigration regulations (since Hugh and Alex are Canadians) and those of the Alaska Department of Motor Vehicles for them to get their Alaksa Commercial Driver's Licenses.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

RonDawg said:


> Not to be picky or anything, but now that they are driving on the Dalton Highway, is it still appropriate to call it "Ice Road Truckers?" Only a small portion at the very north end of the highway is actually over water, and not all of them have been driving that stretch.
> 
> Perhaps "*Icy* Road Truckers" is more appropriate, but then it doesn't make them any more special than any other trucker driving in the snowy parts of the country in winter.


I think they mentioned early on that the majority, if not all of the pavement, is covered in ice. Just because they can't fall through doesn't mean it is any safer.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think they mentioned early on that the majority, if not all of the pavement, is covered in ice. Just because they can't fall through doesn't mean it is any safer.


Yes, but with the emphasis in the first two seasons of how terrifying it is to drive over ice-covered deep water, with repeated underwater footage looking up through ice of a passing truck (also shown repeatedly this season, even though it makes up a very small portion of the actual route), the producers try instill a notion how these guys are somehow more special than your average trucker.

With Season 3, other than the extreme temps, I don't see how their job is any more special than the guy from Schneider or Swift trying to pilot his rig down I-95 immediately after an ice storm.


----------

